# where  r all techi people of this forum ???



## Guest (Aug 1, 2004)

now a days i m feeling that all techi people of this forum all not much taking interest in this forum .... cause i m getting many questions of many users unanswered ???

why dude??


----------



## irradiated_chicken (Aug 1, 2004)

gree wid ya.........bout da unansewerd sh*t......but.......if ya havent noticed.........u an me are techices as well.......   :roll:


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 1, 2004)

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 2, 2004)

When 90% of the day's posts are in General Discussion forum and that too relating to someone's hurt ego ..whats the need for us to post ..


----------



## aadipa (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## blade_runner (Aug 2, 2004)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> When 90% of the day's posts are in General Discussion forum and that too relating to someone's hurt ego ..whats the need for us to post ..



He's right lol !!


----------



## sailendra (Aug 2, 2004)

hmm, some of the posts are so obvious - i mean you could just google them and there - u have the answer. But most of the members simply post the question without trying to Google. 
  And its my personal opinion that the posts need to be better moderated - like deleting double posts and having more sections to better organize the forum.


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 2, 2004)

hmm......... ya i agree 2 sailendra!! we need a seperate Linux section//////////...................
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## It_is_Andrew (Aug 2, 2004)

sailendra wrote:


> hmm, some of the posts are so obvious - i mean you could just google them and there - u have the answer. But most of the members simply post the question without trying to Google.
> And its my personal opinion that the posts need to be better moderated - like deleting double posts and having more sections to better organize the forum.



Ya! Sailendra u r totally right ,we really  need more sections in this forum it would then be better organized.
and about 'googling' many people still don't understand the power of searching --- it really works man , 45% of the problems posted  here can be solved with proper 'googling'.


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 2, 2004)

Yes, many questions are often repeated, and others are asked becouse the author is too lazy to search the net. The rare good questions get ignored ...


----------



## JAK (Aug 2, 2004)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> When 90% of the day's posts are in General Discussion forum and that too relating to someone's hurt ego ..whats the need for us to post ..



lol...same here...

I too hav become picky while replyin to posts now  ... 

some of the longest threads exist in the GEN SECTION..lol..  like Batty said ego related...lol


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 2, 2004)

ujjwal said:
			
		

> Yes, many questions are often repeated, and others are asked becouse the author is too lazy to search the net. The rare good questions get ignored ...



thts your answer 
and stop 
SPAMMING


----------



## sailendra (Aug 3, 2004)

Hope the digit team are listening. They gave a thorough revamp of the mag, its high time the forum gets it too. What do you say dexy?


----------



## svenkat83 (Aug 3, 2004)

Another spamming thread or what?
Why do you care about this?


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 3, 2004)

We need the forum to be more organised.
how about a poll on that??? Some one start it 
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## svenkat83 (Aug 3, 2004)

cooljeba,why don't you start it? lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2004)

ya u all r rite about that forum must b organised .. and i think  google is the best way to get out of the prob but advise of the knowlegable person is also needed ..


----------



## sohummisra (Aug 4, 2004)

although answers can be found on the net, a forum is used simply because it is nice and interactive...and personal. for example one can find a general solution to a problem on the net but a forum will allow others to help in specifics....ya that's it.

and 43% of all statistics are useless...while 27% are fake.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 5, 2004)

cooljeba said


> hmm......... ya i agree 2 sailendra!! we need a seperate Linux section


I agree. Whole-heartedly!! Also Digit needs a more accurate section on Linux in the Magazine.

When are they starting it?


----------

